# Brooklands from Bristol / Wales?



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Anyone going up on the Saturday? 

Brooklands link


----------



## TThrill (Jan 17, 2004)

We are, 1st time so don't know quite what to expect.

Have you a plan in mind?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

nope! no plan!

My 1st time also 

was thinking of maybe linking up with anyone from either / both Midlands or south depending on which way they are going?


----------



## TThrill (Jan 17, 2004)

Sounds good, I assume the "event" is just the Sunday so Saturday can be a leisurely
Rundown, maybe via a scenic route (if there is one!).

Not too may interested at present from the response so far but keep in touch.

Did you organise a run up in South Wales earlier in the year? Are you planning another?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Saturday is (I believe) penciled in for the TTOC AGM in the afternoon, followed by (or possibly accompanied by ) a drink or two in the bar 

Looks like a 3 hour or so dive (if motorway), or longer if we find a fun route 

There was a Welsh run a couple of months ago, which our South Wales rep - Dean (V6_TT) organised 
Great fun was had by all  - except me, as I was up country visiting relatives 

Dean keeps on threatening to take me out for a thrash up the valleys, but claims he's waiting for me to run mine in first 

Hopefully he'll notice this post soon


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> There was a Welsh run a couple of months ago, which our South Wales rep - Dean (V6_TT) organised


.......Welsh Rep? Am I/did I? :lol:



> Dean keeps on threatening to take me out for a thrash up the valleys, but claims he's waiting for me to run mine in first


.......it's not a threat, it's a promise! :wink: No, no, no, it's not Valleys, it's the Brecon Beacons, but I could take you into the valleys onto some of the Tarmac stages if you wish? I thought S mode would have been lonely until you reached the magic 1000 mile mark? There's no point coming if your S mode has been a distant cousin of your DSG at present! :wink: :lol:



> Hopefully he'll notice this post soon


.......nope, needed the PM prompt (AGAIN)! :lol:

.......ok just few Q's:

What is Brooklands and what does it have to offer?
When is it?
Where is it (3hrs)?
If it's a circuit (or runway) what's the costs?
What's the annual TT turnout?

That about covers it! 

Cheers

Dean


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> .......ok just few Q's:
> 
> What is Brooklands and what does it have to offer?
> When is it?
> ...


A few answers :wink: 
Brooklands is the old race circuit,check it's website out
July 18th
Cobham, J11, M25
Old circuit with a high banked corner,cost not very much ,dont know the cost yet , i think it was around a Â£10 each last year :? 
Over 150 TT's last year


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

davidg said:


> Over 150 TT's last year


.......!!!!!!!        Now that's alot of TT's. Sounds like a good 'un!

Cheers

Dean


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The general idea from the past 3 years is that the event is on a Sunday, but some people get down on the saturday and have a blast around the local area followed by some beers. The TTOC is having it's AGM on the Saturday pm and as DIRY said will be preceeded, accompanied and followed by BEER  till the early hours.

Each regional rep will attempt to organise a cruise from their area and will obviously only be joining either the Sat or the Sun cruise down , but they will organise a cruise for both days. We will then attempt to get each cruise to meet up, gradually building the "convoy" down the major routes into Brooklands

The reps will start this process probably no earlier than mid May.

Clive is still preparing the costs and final itinerary, but we will have use of some of the facilities... :roll: Entrance prices will be released shortly


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

nutts said:


> We will then attempt to get each cruise to meet up, gradually building the "convoy" down the major routes into Brooklands
> 
> The reps will start this process probably no earlier than mid May.


ooops - sorry, me getting over excited again  

Dean - 150 miles to go fella before an official S launch.....

In reality, may have tried it once or twice already 
Thought you picked up the area rep mantle from JampoTT?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Dean - 150 miles to go fella before an official S launch.....
> In reality, may have tried it once or twice already ;0


.......not long know! It's just that when I was last in Brecon I was in S mode constantly for about 45mins in around 3 different stints, so it is probably wise you get to the 1k mark before you go.......



> Thought you picked up the area rep mantle from JampoTT?


.......did I? News to me, but if I'm required to step in then just let me know 

Cheers

Dean


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

First up - BIG appologies to Micheal and Dean    

I've just re-read the old 'Sarf Wales' thread and despite my memory playing tricks and telling me otherwise, it would appear that Micheal did the route plan last time 

So - apologies to Micheal for forgetting, and apologies to Dean for putting him on the hot seat (and hounding him about it ).

Anyway.
JampoTT has classed himself as our ex-rep, so I guess we might have a vacent seat (unless Micheal has already taken it?)

fliipin eck - I'm confusing myself even more now 

So then.

a) who wants it if it is still up for grabs
b) do we want a mini-meet at some point before July for a blast and a coffee to discuss routes etc ?

Phew - knew I'd get to the point at some stage!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> First up - BIG appologies to Micheal and Dean


.......no probs! :lol:



> So then.
> 
> a) who wants it if it is still up for grabs
> b) do we want a mini-meet at some point before July for a blast and a coffee to discuss routes etc ?


.......I'm ok about it either way if required. A mini meet in the next few weeks would be great, count me in! 

Cheers

Dean


----------



## Rob_Autobahn (Aug 28, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> Don't I Recognise You? said:
> 
> 
> > First up - BIG appologies to Micheal and Dean
> ...


Me too, I'm up for the mini-meet, though not sure I can make the main event at Brooklands. We'll see. :wink:


----------



## TThrill (Jan 17, 2004)

So that's yes then :?:

When/Where?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Mini Meet to discuss?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=26586


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Just an update and a reminder.....

To all of you lucky, lucky people living in this glorious part of the world 

Personally, I'm going to be driving to Brooklands on Saturday, leaving around luchtime ish, and would be more than happy to tag along with anyone else.

I'm about to pull my finger out and read up on the other convoys (with map in hand) and see if we can join up anywhere.

We need a volunteer to lead the way on Sunday tho 

And the reminder?
On-line sales of tickets are the way to go!
PLEASE make sure you get em in soon to ensure delivery and avoid the queues at the gates 

see you soon!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

OK

here's the update 

*I'm* leaving Cardiff / Newport area at about 11:00 on *Saturday* morning, and looking to meet up with Ron (TThrill) at Leigh Delemere Services (M4 J17 - J18) at about 12:00.

Quick Coffee / comfort break, and on our way to Winchester for 1:30 to meet up with them there Southerners 
Southern Link I

Obviously, anyone and everyone are more than welcome to join us! 

Alternatively, for those wishing to get up dead early  on *Sunday*, you could either drive to Brooklands on the boring, but quick route (M4, M25 anti-clockwise) which should take about 2.5 - 3 hours from Cardiff.

OR

You could do the more fun choice and meet up with the Southern Migration (part II) at either Rownhams (8:15) or Guildford (9:00)

Means getting up a bit earlier tho 
Southern Link II


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Note to anyone from Wales going over on *Sunday* - please see the From South West thread for a possible hook up with ANT?


----------

